
Researchers Pinpoint Array of Obesity Genes - tocomment
http://www.businessweek.com/lifestyle/content/healthday/644136.html
======
tocomment
Would anyone be able to help me view the journal article? I'm so incredibly
fascinated to understand how we can figure out stuff like this, but I feel
kind of stuck, not being able to dig deeper than this article.

~~~
pasbesoin
This might be in the neighborhood. From January; at a very brief glance,
appears to be about the same or a similar metasurvey.

[http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=Ruth+Loos&...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=Ruth+Loos&as_sdt=400000&as_ylo=2010&as_vis=0)

gives

<http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/91/1/184>

and

[http://asn-cdn-remembers.s3.amazonaws.com/121dbcd531f7fd4484...](http://asn-
cdn-remembers.s3.amazonaws.com/121dbcd531f7fd44842c004cefde97e9.pdf)

~~~
tocomment
Thanks. That looks like a great start!

